# A parts motor. BSA winged wheel



## JonW (Jul 20, 2022)

My parts motor arrived today. The box was damaged and the flywheel cover was smashed. That was a part i was really happy i was getting too! Check out the cool kickstand/center stand they sent with it.


----------



## JonW (Jul 20, 2022)

Glassbeaded, Cleaned and greased that center stand. Yea i know,,,that was the easy thing to work on, but my bike needs a stand.


----------



## Fastfreddy (Jul 23, 2022)

Congratulations on your find!   Just my kind of project.   Will be anxious to see it as you progress with the restoration.  In case you are interested, there are 4 pages on the BSA in The Book of the Cyclemotor. Let me know of you do not have it and I can copy you. I may also have some photos of a complete bike I saw last fall.
Fred  fredslifer@gmail.com


----------



## JonW (Jul 23, 2022)

Fastfreddy, i do not have that info. I would very much appreciate you letting me see it. I don’t have much info at all as i just discovered that i want to have one of these running. I did find an exploded diagram of the carb, which i am cleaning up right now. I had to cut the original air breather apart, clean it, and weld it back together as I cannot find a new replacement. It’s big fun!


----------



## Fastfreddy (Jul 23, 2022)

JonW:
Will be glad to copy the pages and mail to you. Also found 2 photos from last fall at the Antique Motorcycle Meet in Maryland which I can send.
OK to phone 215 840 8189  or email fredslifer@gmail.com


----------



## JonW (Jul 23, 2022)

I emailed you. Should you edit out your phone and email?


----------

